# Comets win again!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkw/2037379


Go Comets!!!!


----------



## ckjwnba (Aug 4, 2003)

I know! I was so happy they beat Indiana and hopefully they can beat Detroit. I seriously think they can take the #1 position in the West. Anyway I just hope they keep winning!!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Yep, the Comets are defenetly on the rise. This team is finally working well together. It seems that all the players are on the same tune.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Yep. They swept the road trip series. They beat detroit by 10. 66-56.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

GO COMETS!! THey are playing their best basketball of the season right now. SNow had 19 pts, Swoopes 16, and ARcain 13 against detroit while swin led them with only 11 points. yay comets!!


----------



## ckjwnba (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah that was a huge victory on a back-to-back series on the road. But I knew they would win both games. I am so happy right now but i would have been even happier if LA would have lost tonight also but Mabika hit a game winning shot at the buzzer. :upset: But all in all the Comets win so i'm happy!


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I think the Comets play the Mercury tomorrow. Cheer the Comets on!


----------



## ckjwnba (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes the Comets did play phoenix today and completely dominated them. They won by a score of 69-46! Now they have sole possession of first place with a half game lead over the LA Sparks!


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Wow, it is remarkable how the Comets are playing. It is great for Comets fans for sure. I think all of us for waiting for Houston to wake up from the mediocre play. I know I was because I was trying to keep up with every game! I was looking at stats and everything trying to see where the team was going wrong. 

Congrats Comets! Stay Awake!


----------

